

Ask HN: Who do people use for e-commerce delivery? Recommendations/Experiences? - jamesmcbennett


======
svmegatron
Shopify is integrated by default with Amazon, Shipwire, and Webgistix. I know
from experience that it can be fairly easily integrated with other 3rd party
logistics providers.

On a related note, I heartily recommend Shopify as an e-commerce platform.

~~~
jamesmcbennett
Just setting up a shopify site. Had to do my first delivery (from a
kickstarter) and courier messed quite a few things up, hence why I ask. Thanks
for feedback.

------
cecileb
[http://shutl.com/uk/](http://shutl.com/uk/)

~~~
jamesmcbennett
They are awesome, I spent a couple months living with the Tom, renting a room
in his flat before he setup Shutl.

------
jamesmcbennett
(also how do you put a question in Ask HN?)

~~~
DanBC
You start the title Ask HN:

~~~
jamesmcbennett
did I do it right, don't think it worked.

